
Show HN: I built OLEDify to help save battery by pure-blacking your wallpapers - busymom0
Download:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;oledify-pure-black-wallpapers&#x2F;id1416984528?ls=1&amp;mt=8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;oledify-pure-black-wallpaper...</a><p>OLEDify converts regular dark wallpapers into Pure Black wallpapers (#000000 - pixel is off). Since the pure black pixels are off, it helps reduce battery use on the newer phones with OLED and AMOLED screens. More research on this can be found here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.greenbot.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;2834583&#x2F;how-much-power-does-a-black-interface-really-save-on-amoled-displays.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.greenbot.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;2834583&#x2F;how-much-power-does...</a><p>iPhone X is the first iPhone with OLED screen. Even if your iPhone doesn&#x27;t have an OLED screen, I find pure black wallpapers looks super crisp and nice!<p>I built this app from feedback from the &#x2F;r&#x2F;AmoledBackgrounds sub:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Amoledbackgrounds&#x2F;comments&#x2F;95mz1l&#x2F;introducing_an_ios_amoled_app_oledify&#x2F;?st=jkmu5i48&amp;sh=a7cbf59d" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Amoledbackgrounds&#x2F;comments&#x2F;95mz1l&#x2F;i...</a><p>Before (background is dark grey, not black):<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.redd.it&#x2F;w098c8sefpa11.jpg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.redd.it&#x2F;w098c8sefpa11.jpg</a><p>After:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;w.oledify.com&#x2F;946E9804-842D-4B8A-AA35-C8C54A1B25DD_pureblack_75point1_resolution_750x1334.png" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;w.oledify.com&#x2F;946E9804-842D-4B8A-AA35-C8C54A1B25DD_p...</a><p>Demo:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamable.com&#x2F;fhtgx" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamable.com&#x2F;fhtgx</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;sh&#x2F;br5kdflkniwt9u0&#x2F;AADkRawLrLR3isiEs5AMwjMua?dl=0" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;sh&#x2F;br5kdflkniwt9u0&#x2F;AADkRawLrLR3isiEs...</a><p>- The app is 100% free to use and has no ads. I noticed a few people requested a donate&#x2F;tipping on the AmoledBackgrounds subreddit post, so there is a Tip Jar option but it&#x27;s not required to unlock any features. Only if you really really find the app useful and wanna buy me a beer, you can use the tip jar. If you don&#x27;t want Apple to take 30% cut, I setup a paypal here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paypal.me&#x2F;OLEDify" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paypal.me&#x2F;OLEDify</a><p>- The “Crop &amp; Resize” tool in the app can be used to resize &amp; fit wallpapers for your screen. This is useful when you have an image which doesn&#x27;t perfectly fit your screen. You can create a new image of the suitable size for your screen size.<p>- The app also contains a &quot;Post to Reddit&quot; option which posts the edited wallpaper directly to the &#x2F;r&#x2F;AmoledBackgrounds sub.<p>- As you drag the sliders, the updates to the image happen in realtime on the GPU instead of CPU and are quite fast.
======
giobox
Happy to be proven wrong, but at a guess this surely makes close to no real
difference to battery life in reality? Who unlocks their phone and just stares
at the wallpaper behind their icons?

I suspect most users are only briefly on their home screens before doing
something productive, like, you know, actually using an application, in which
case the power savings afforded by this would likely be negligible at best.

There's nothing wrong with just saying make the wallpaper black on OLED
because you think it looks nicer on OLED displays (who doesn't like OLED black
levels?), which is a far more logical reason to do this.

~~~
busymom0
I often use my phone mostly for looking at the bus time widget. So the
wallpaper and the wallpaper background of the widget does make a difference
(admittedly small difference). Note that the app can be used not just for
oledifying wallpapers - you can edit wallpapers on it too and crop/resize them
for your different screen sizes etc. The main reason I built this was for the
crisp true blacks and then from the research, I found it might make a small
difference in battery life too.

------
devit
I find a solid black wallpaper (also known as "no wallpaper") to be the best
choice, especially on OLED screens.

------
orliesaurus
Wait, are there people who live the screen on just to look at their wallpaper?

Usually my routine goes like this:

\- Unlock screen

\- Tap app

\- Use app(s)

\- Be done with app

\- Lock screen

~~~
lovich
As a data point, I frequently hit the power button on my phone to see the text
notification I just received. On my phone that means the wallpaper is about 3
quarters of the screen so if the pipes were actually off it would cut the
energy usage by a fair amount

------
ct0
Cool idea. Is there an android equivalent?

~~~
sqd
I use OLEDBuddy.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.mikecroall....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.mikecroall.oledbuddy&hl=en_US)

------
cypherg
Artist credit: Nychos the Weird

------
loganed
It was because of this post I stopped playing with legos.

~~~
busymom0
hehehehe ooops sorry :D

------
gcb0
wow. it took apple over 15 years to catch up with OLED?! I haven't touched LCD
since nexus One was out...

~~~
jasonmp85
Didn't know the Nexus One came out four years before the first iPhone.

